# Big Cat



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

This was on my FB timeline. The caption claims this is a 24 pound cat. It looks larger than that in the photo. I wonder if it's been Photoshopped?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks like a hybrid. The face is odd.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

Maine Coon cats get very large. The standards are 15-25lbs for males and 11-20 pounds for females. This one doesn't really look like  pure bred Maine Coon. 

https://mainecoon.org/weight-range-for-adult-maine-coons/


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> I wonder if it's been Photoshopped


Photochopped?
Naw


debodun said:


> I wonder if it's been Photoshopped



naw

Looks legit to me


----------

